# tmtuning a worst company



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

On April 24 I have applied and paid for a part for my VW MK5 GTI, which is Driver Side Storage Tray, then I always thought that being a globally recognized company throughout the transaction would be transparent and easy and could have my spare at least two weeks, today August 1st, I'm hoping to get this piece, I wrote a considerable amount of mail to the company without receiving a response back clear where my purchased parts, not I have given a tracking number to follow the path, if you send mail, it takes about 1.5 weeks to respond with excuses and apologies, giving the example that are restructuring the company or have laid off many of his colleagues or the part has already been sent, but without giving a tracking number or a response 

For now I'm tired of waiting, just as I requested a refund of my money and refused to do, so I write in this forum for NO, make the same mistake I did when requesting and paying a company for a piece than 3 months after I have received. 

I made my claim via Paypal and by the time I've lost my money, so today August 1 write this mail with the hassle of having been cheated by the company TMTUNING, for a piece that I never sent. 

I quote one of several emails sent the company 

Good morning 

The reason for my post is to show my complete disagreement with a purchase from your company on April 24, 2012, via paypal to date anyone in your company has been able to really tell where the piece should get paid, and been 2 months and 10 days, I copy the item number (Unique Transaction ID # 7VT06887XH944981B) 

This is the service they give to all your customers? 

The more you'll have to wait for someone in your company, contact me to give me a logical answer to this delay in the delivery of the goods paid, they could not give me a tracking number to track the piece purchased 

It's really disheartening to think that a serious company contact and it is 


And today there´s no real answer when i´m going to received the piece.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I feel your pain. Ordered a part 04/07/2012, paid for their air mail shipping and never recieved it. They were very quick with their responses for a while, but after 3 months and still no part I asked for a refund. I sent that email 07/09/2012 and have since not gotten a response, nor to the follow up one I sent last week. I tried to call them during their business hours but their # is no good unless you have an ext. 

I hate that some parts can only be found through them :banghead::thumbdown:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Das Schnurrbart (Feb 22, 2012)

DubGirl13 said:


> I feel your pain. Ordered a part 04/07/2012, paid for their air mail shipping and never recieved it. They were very quick with their responses for a while, but after 3 months and still no part I asked for a refund. I sent that email 07/09/2012 and have since not gotten a response, nor to the follow up one I sent last week. I tried to call them during their business hours but their # is no good unless you have an ext.
> 
> I hate that some parts can only be found through them :banghead::thumbdown:


 How do we know this is a legitamate company and that they actually (have) anything? There have been other complaints about this "company".:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG! Do not even get me started with this F***** piece of sh** company! I ordered mirror covers from them about 4 months ago, and if anyone has seen my build thread, they have given me nothing but excuses and bull****..They said they'd send it..and then they made up excuses telling me to wait one more week, one more week, one more week, one more week, and more bull**** excuses...and it just kept going from there. Then they kept promising refunds, and refunds, and now NOTHING! I am beyond pissed!!!! I can't believe it. And there customer service was exceptional up until the day I placed the order. After that, no emails, no responses, nothing. I have even tired calling millions of times, and no answer. 

Is there anyways we can take legal actions against them??????


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TM Tuning = the new Cullan? (if anyone remembers those smoked headlights from them..)


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

i've always heard bad things about TMTuning, but a friend of mine who is modding her Passat has had no issues with them. i don't know if i'll ever give them a try. my local shop seems to be able to custom fab most things i need, and if not ECS tends to have most everything else.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Sleepysapper (Feb 3, 2012)

was going to order some color matched side markers from them, This threads got me nervous. I can't seem to find shadow blue side markers any where else tho  Guess I'll just have to try and see what happens.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I wouldn't do that if I were you...


----------



## 98'GTI (Aug 22, 2011)

_Damn. I thought I was the only one having problems with these people. I had a similar situation. After 2 1/2 months of waiting for my grill to arrive I just cancelled the order and asked for a full refund. It took another 3 months for them to give me back my refund. 

So to those who are looking to pay for something that will probably never get, go ahead! You've been warned. 

_


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

1) Tracking info for international orders are worthless 

2) It doesn't matter what shipping service you pay for, if an item gets held by customs then it'll be stuck there for weeks or months 

3) They're in Germany, so stuff takes time 

4) I've spent ~$3,000 with them without issue 

5) The OP is nearly unreadable, perhaps they have no clue what you are saying 

6) Resolve your issue then post the experience instead of complaining


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

Dear TM TUNING

I'm tired of waiting for a part for you to pay for more than 100 days, as I have to submit my discomfort to a company that is supposedly the leader in aftermarket, and all I get are excuses rather than purchased under the an expensive price.
I want my money back and you just give me excuses about the mess in which they work, if I have to take this problem until the last instances scam will.
You never sent me a tracking number to check the lie that had sent the piece

Regards

Felipe Valverde


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

They are out of business. After no response to numerous emails/vm's to TMTuning, I called their shipper,DSV, in Germany and spoke to them at length regarding my bumper horror order. I filed a claim with my CC and got all my money back. 1,168.61 !! Good luck to anyone else dealing with orders etc.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

kpdubber84 said:


> They are out of business. After no response to numerous emails/vm's to TMTuning, I called their shipper,DSV, in Germany and spoke to them at length regarding my bumper horror order. I filed a claim with my CC and got all my money back. 1,168.61 !! Good luck to anyone else dealing with orders etc.


 What´s a CC ?


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

valverde said:


> What´s a CC ?


 Credit card.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

i just tried that , but they said it past to much time


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

valverde said:


> i just tried that , but they said it past to much time


 Policies vary from one CC company to the next but my purchase was made 4/10/12 and I filed my billing dispute claim 8/27/12. I received my full reimbursement in two days!!! It wouldn't hurt to call them again to verify they can't do anything for you.


----------



## Cranford803 (Mar 4, 2011)

kpdubber84 said:


> Policies vary from one CC company to the next but my purchase was made 4/10/12 and I filed my billing dispute claim 8/27/12. I received my full reimbursement in two days!!! It wouldn't hurt to call them again to verify they can't do anything for you.


 Same. Ordered & Paid 4/20/2012. CC gave me refund today. 

I always use credit cards to buy everything because they usually have the best policies for reimbursing for fraudulent charges and the best buyer protection. I hope anybody else out there having trouble can get reimbursed too. They also frequently have tons of other protection and coverage most don't realize. Like: A lot of cards will give you automatic rental car insurance if you pay the full balance with the card. 

Hope everybody is able to sort this mess out with this failed business.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

i used PAYPAL and there´s no way i can have a refund of my money , i wish all those people were at jail for thieves.


----------



## fabiancuc (Sep 4, 2012)

valverde said:


> i used PAYPAL and there´s no way i can have a refund of my money , i wish all those people were at jail for thieves.


 Damn that seriously sucks big time, makes my stomach turn when that type of stuff happens to me, feel the pain bro..


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

Yeah F that place! Good luck man!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Finally got around to filing my dispute, my credit card company told me up to 30 days to receive a refund :banghead:


----------

